# New_Writer



## walker (May 30, 2015)

Hi,

I just joined and I guess this is where my first post should go.

I want to post stuff here and get solid critique (after ten posts, getting to know people, etc.--yes, I read the rules.) Maybe I'll be someone who enters contests?

My profile is thin, but I'll fill it out eventually.

Best, Bob


----------



## belthagor (May 30, 2015)

First.

Welcome to the internet's greatest forum!


----------



## Foxee (May 30, 2015)

Hi, Bob! You have successfully lobbed a post on target! This is hopeful for the future. Glad to have you aboard, welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (May 31, 2015)

Hi, Bob. We seem to have a large population of Bob's here (Not me mind you) :lol:

Anyway, as you noted you will need ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central in order to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature. Just browse around and reply to a thread you find interest in, or perhaps do a critique in our fiction or non-fiction forums.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help you with any writing needs you may have.

So get comfortable and welcome


----------



## TKent (May 31, 2015)

Bob, welcome to WF! Glad you are here. I'm feeling a little sentimental since I posted here for the first time last May. This place has helped my writing so much, can't even begin to quantify it. We have a great interview by Hugh Howey about what he found beneficial in becoming a member of a writing community early on. I feel the same way. Becoming part of WF made me 'feel' like I was a writer, from the very beginning, and I think I've worked harder at becoming better than I would have otherwise. So glad you are here!


----------



## walker (May 31, 2015)

Thank you everybody. These are great responses. I'm glad I signed up. I was wondering where to start contributing, and now I have an idea. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## jenthepen (May 31, 2015)

Hi Bob and welcome. This is a great place to find inspiration and to get helpful and supportive critiques from some pretty insightful people. For a writer, there is nothing better than being surrounded by like-minded people who are interested in what you are aiming for with your writing.

Check out the forums and don't hesitate to jump in with a few comments when you feel you have something to add. Everyone loves to get feedback on their work and your contributions will be appreciated. Have fun and I look forward to reading some of your work before too long. If you need any help or advice, just ask. 

jen


----------



## Guy Faukes (May 31, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Bob!

Please, have gander around the forum, there are many resources for budding writers.

What do you like to read and write about?


----------



## walker (Jun 1, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Welcome to the forum, Bob!
> 
> Please, have gander around the forum, there are many resources for budding writers.
> 
> What do you like to read and write about?



Hi Guy,

Thanks for the welcome.

My reading habits include a little bit of everything. I know that sounds like a cop-out.

I read textbooks on biology, computer books, articles on espn.com, and other fluff. I just finished Trout Fishing in America by Richard Brautigan. My favorite novel is (still) The Ballad of the Sad Cafe by Carson McCullers. I like non-fiction and fiction alike. On the non-fiction side, I like John Mcphee's books on geology, Into Thin Air, Loren Eiseley, John Muir, stuff like that. I have trouble making it through long thick tomes of literature, but Crime and Punishment by Dostoevsky has long been one of my favorite books. Come to think of it, maybe Crime and Punishment is my favorite novel, in a different way from Ballad of the Sad Cafe. I loved the Hardy Boy mysteries and Mad magazine as a kid. Here's a couple of oddball favorites: Fishing with Ray Bergman and The Secret of Letting Go. Fishing with Ray Bergman is a compilation of fishing articles from a former Outdoor Life editor. The Secret of Letting Go is either an atrocious or excellent book on spirituality, which found me at the right time in my life. Any of a hundred similar books could have served the same purpose, but that was the one. Dublners is a book I've loved for a long time. I've never been to Ireland, but that book is so realistic it makes me shiver sometimes.

My writing is all over the map, too. I know that you're supposed to focus, but I haven't done that yet. Maybe that's why I'm here. I write some non-fiction, some memoir stuff, and I love to write fiction of different types, from normal character-driven short stories to experimental fiction with supernatural elements.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome.

I'm new too. This forum seems pretty liberal and all. 

So far so good!


----------



## musichal (Jun 2, 2015)

Welcome, Bob.  Hardy Boys and Mad Magazine, eh?  That brings back memories of What, Me Worry?  Look around, find what you like and dive on in, the water's fine.  You're in the write place.


----------



## walker (Jun 2, 2015)

So... just checking. I'm not able to edit my profile. I guess that's something that falls under the 10-post rule?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep. Adding an avatar and signature (i.e. your profile) falls under the ten post rule. Also the ability to like, LOL, and thank will come after ten posts.

If it doesn't kick in right away after ten posts, it may take a little time for the system to kick in.


----------

